# Piedmont Lake



## tom4 (Feb 8, 2006)

Went out to Piedmont Lake Saturday. It is stll low About 1 1/2 feet. They was trying to sit the docks but they were stuck in the mud by the camp grounds. They filally got one free and the wind made it hard to set it, I think it was dock 5. We need rain


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Tom. What are they going to do to dock 7? I heard they were going to do some work on it


----------



## crappiecatcher (Feb 26, 2009)

I heard last week that they were having trouble getting the boats in, but also heard that there were boats on every structure fishing for crappie.. How low do you think it is ?


----------



## tom4 (Feb 8, 2006)

They are going to replace it. They are taking dock 2 and moving it to dock seven then reset the the pipe brackets. I was out there yesterday and they had the old dock 7 in place. Once they get it done they will disconnect the brackets and move 7 out of they way and move dock 2 in. I hope this make since. I was told that everyones slip will be like it was last year. They are having trouble getting the docks out of the mud.


----------



## Mousse (Feb 3, 2009)

Planning on heading to piedmont on saturday.First time out this year. Is the water high enough to launch at the marina? Does any one have a recent water temp? Anybody having any luck with crappie, or saugeye?


----------

